# Good Luck Maz for testing tomorrow 24/06



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Maz

I just wanted to wish you lots of 

for testing

      

  

Love Em & Willowxxxxx

      

      ​


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maz - Good luck Hun.     

Nic x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

GOODLUCK MAZ HUN
I HOPE WITH ALL MY HEART U ARE BLESSED WITH A BPF TOMORROW,
WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR UR RESULT......POS+++ RESULT THAT IS.
TAKE CARE
BABY DUST TO YOU
LOVE KELLY


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck Maz

[fly]                     [/fly]


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

*Good luck Maz, I am keeping everything crossable crossed for you tomorrow. I really really hope its good news for you.

Sending you loads of love and luck 
*​     
    
    ​


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK HUN              

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

​
*Love*​
*Vicki*​
*x x x x*​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

_ Maz - Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Love 
Lou & Wiggle
XXX_​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck maz will keep everything crossed for u   

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

awwww ive only just seen this cos i was noseing thru the threads.

thanks girls


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*good luck with your blood test today*



*I'd trust the digital one myself
will keep everything crossed for you  *

love and luck 
MC xxxxxxx ​


----------

